# GMT Vintage, Show Yours...



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello there,

Got 2 vintager GMT in my box so far... : Heuer Autavia 2446C GMT, cal valjoux 72-4, from 1971 + Rolex 1675, cal 1565 "low beat", from II-1965




























I have a few samples in mind for the next step... but any suggestion and owner comments are always welcomed, so please, would you mind sharing with me ?!? :notworthy:

Anyway, many thanks in advance :thumbsup:

Rgds :victory:

edit: vintage only of course :sweatdrop:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

1967 Bulova Accutron Astronaut tuning fork










1968 Accutron Astronaut


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

I've got a 16700 from 1999- what counts as vintage?


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

2 answers so far... only .... not catchy enough maybe ?!? :sadwalk:

Come on, I'm sure you people can do better than that ardon:

Both brand are welcome as long as vintage it is :wink2:

Looking forward to seeing yours :notworthy: (and thank you for the proposition above: the Accutron Astronaut is on my list already :thumbsup: )

Best


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I can add another watch here, a very early watch, but nevertheless a very interesting piece from the 1840s:

Alas not in the original case, but I bought it because of the movement, which is quite stunning. First the front view with two hour/minute dials, a center second hand and a small second (which shoud show the same "second"-time as the center second hand). The brass dial is engraved with several scenes of live, a boat, some buildings and so on:










The movement is quite cool:










There are two squares for setting the times of both dials (oh, on this older picture one is absent, but now repaired/replaced) and one for winding the watch. The watch has a side swiss lever escapement, and - if you have a closer look at the balance wheel - a parachute shock absorber! and a temperature compensation a la Breguet (that curve thing over the hairspring to the left):










Yes, that is a GMT watch.

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Pair of GMT's :thumbsup:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

How about this Hamilton auto with the 4 US time zones and GST on the rotating dial? It was sold with the hour hand set to the time zone the buyer resided in. When I got this one it was set to Central but I changed it to Eastern. It was recently my watch of choice when I spent some time in the Pacific time zone.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

What is your budget? Might be quite useful for us to know?

Mark


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello there,

Sorry for that (very) late answer :sweatdrop:

Nice pair of Flightmaster above :notworthy: ... I do prefer the cal 910 though, funky dial B) , but unfortunately both are too bulky for my wrist...

The Hamilton is very surprising... Would you mind sharing further details about it ???

Interesting pocket watch as well.... but maybe a little bit too vintage for me ^_^

Last question: budget ?!?... if you want numbers, let say up to 4K, depend if I have a crush on it...

But, I must insist, the main purpose here is more about the pleasure to share great GMT watch pics than finding a precise model... even if love can come at first sight eventually :inlove:

Best rgds :hi:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> How about this Hamilton auto with the 4 US time zones and GST on the rotating dial? It was sold with the hour hand set to the time zone the buyer resided in. When I got this one it was set to Central but I changed it to Eastern. It was recently my watch of choice when I spent some time in the Pacific time zone.


That's a beauty Bill!!!!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's my 16710 - on a strap - makes a nice change from the normal Oyster


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

aroma said:


> Here's my 16710 - on a strap - makes a nice change from the normal Oyster


This is my favourite watch :man_in_love: gonna have to get one......an IWC Da Vinci would be nice as well....if i won that Â£113 million :boredom:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Not sure if this qualifies ... fixed 24H hand ... a Seiko 6117 "world time."










I do love the Rollies and similar models ... waiting on the newly updated models from Gunter Steinhart (he's got better engraved casebacks and minor improvements on the way).


----------

